# Can't read signature, help!



## Lainoc620 (8 mo ago)

My grandmother passed away a few years ago and I inherited this painting she had. It plugs in and a few of the ships light up. She had it forever but I cannot read the signature.


----------



## Jijijifv (May 21, 2021)

Man this is really interesting. , you say. It plugs in and lights up somehow ? Can't make out the signature , it looks like. Renege. or something


----------

